# Apartment Rentals & Haggling



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

Just got in to Dubai and need an apartment asap.

I have my eye on a few short stay apartments and would like to know how much I can haggle. 

Most 2 bedroom apartments I am interested in are about 15k/month. What should I offer initially? How much can I expect to get it down to? 
Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## BritishGuy (Jul 24, 2010)

thirty6chambers said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just got in to Dubai and need an apartment asap.
> 
> ...


Have tried to renegotiate my 2 bed hotel apartment recently and have found that because occupancy rates are fairly high they're not really willing to do so. But always worth a try. The guy at the front desk "off the record" told me that occupancy rates start dropping off after 1st March, so is a little easier to renegotiate. 

Also, try paying for a few months in advance (if you can). That technique can also help lower the rent.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

occupancy rates vary depending on the area and building + location of said building however there are certain places where rents rarely drop due to the unique location (around Dubai Mall for example) but they still do.


----------



## thirty6chambers (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for the info. 

Does anyone have any recommendations for realtors who deal with month to month short term apartment rentals? Please message me with their contact info if possible.


----------

